# Custom Prosthetics



## mr drinky (Aug 14, 2012)

As many of us here are fans of customized work, I thought this was interesting. The designer/custom prosthetic industry is growing. I just listened to a podcast where the lady who sort of started it talked about changing the concept of a prosthetic mimicking the look of a leg to hide it and instead personalizing your leg. These are some pretty cool legs.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 14, 2012)

That reminded me of this TEDTalk...[video=youtube;JQ0iMulicgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ0iMulicgg[/video]


----------



## ecchef (Aug 14, 2012)

Too weird for me....:scared4:


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, the podcast I heard was of Aimee Mullins. Thanks for the video.

k.


----------



## add (Aug 14, 2012)

The guy is industrious but the pic reminds me of the hit Joe Theisman took... :eek2:


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2012)

That vid was fantastic! Thank you for posting it!


----------

